# Walk in Aviary in QLD



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey!
I have got back from 2 weeks up in Queensland! It is really awesome up there, I go up once a year at least because of relatives. It was my grandma's 70th and so I missed out on school !Yay! Anyway, We went to a huge bird walk in avairy, like the one in Canberra. It is 3 acres big and has a 500m walk around it. The birds were mostly: Parrots, Finches,Doves and pigeons. They just got in 12 pairs of Scarlett, Hyacinth (sp?) and Blue & Gold Macaws. These birds and cockatoo's were in separate enclosures. They also had an aviary that had all the 'aggressive' birds in it. Ecelectus and IRN's! Yes they did have my beloved Indian Ringnecks! And boy, are they gorgeous!

Now...I suppose I should stop chatting and get to the PHOTO'S!!
Yellow Tailed Cockatoo:









Peaceful Dove in nest:









Blue & Gold Macaw's throat. They had about 30cm of wire in between them, and gosh, i can see why!









Princess Parrot:









Grey Mutation:









Lorikeet:









Budgies!:









Plum-Headed Parakeet (I think...):

















The only IRN I saw flying around in the main aviary, Female:









Bourke Parrot with Grey Princess behind:









Bourke Parrot on Swing (Rose Mutation)









King parrot:









Ecelectus Parrot...he was mean! He was in aggressive bird aviary and he grabbed my camera! :wacko:









Bleeding heart Dove (This bird was awesome!!)









It isn't a good picture though, so here is one I found on the net:









Corella X Galah:









Pale-Headed Eastern Rosella I think:


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Gouldian Finch portrait:









Scarlett Macaw Pair:









*INDIAN RINGNECKS!!*


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

And I also had a Regent Parrot riding around on my shoulder the whole time !  Really cool as the bird are meant to be tame

















Also sorry some aren't good quality, I was really shaky and camera only on 2 megapixel to fit them all!  Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Love the photos! The plumhead is really pretty. I went to a place like that in Ballarat, with the double layers of wire on the big birds aviaries. It's a good idea but it makes photos tricky.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Yup, It sure does!


----------



## heatheri004 (Aug 10, 2009)

these are some great photos and what an aviary!! that is amazing!!


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Such nice pics! Its great to see them all together. I want a Rosey Bourke's. There is actually one available here! We don't get them often this side of the pond.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We had the red-tailed black 'toos in our backyard. Apparently the yellow = female and red = male. 

Anyway, beautiful photos. I wish they had something like that around here, so many different kind of beautiful birds.. and them B&G Macaws and the Electus.. oh my gosh!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh WOWIES!!!! What an awesome visit you must have had! They are all such gorgeous birds.. and how cute is that photo with the bird on your shoulder  Bet you wanted to take him home with you (I know I'd have wanted too!).


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol I definetely wanted one! To bad they need a permit though, Or I may have POSSIBLY picked them over a IRN.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

how lucky awesome shots


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice pic's  That place looks like a lot of fun  That eclectus who grabbed your camera was a girl, the green ones are guys


----------

